# Schwinn 65 Panther



## Chocolat96 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice bike , the Slimline Panther was introduced in '66. It came with a painted  fork and the tank underside was painted white. Perhaps your bike is really a Mark V Jaguar with a Panther chainguard. What is the Serial number ?


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Jul 1, 2017)

I AGREE IT DOES COMPARE TO THE MK 4.......I HAVE ONE VERY SIMILAR IN ALL ASPECTS EXCEPT FOR THE ANIMAL ON THE HANDLEBARS...MINE IS BLUE AND WHITE, AND I BELIEVE IT IS ALSO A 1965 OR 66.....NICE RIDING BIKE...ALL THAT  A PERSON NEEDS TO GET AROUND THE NEIGHBORHOOD ON A COOL SUMMER DAY......


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice example! It's probably a legit Panther IMO. The serial number date does not always indicate the year of a bike. A late 65 SN very well could be on a 66 model and the springers were an option.


----------

